# THE IRISH BLONDE



## cowboyuptex (Jan 20, 2014)

THE IRISH BLONDE 

An attractive blonde from Cork arrived at the casino. She seemed a little intoxicated announced she
was to bet twenty thousand dollars on a single roll of the dice.

She said, "I hope you don't mind, but I feel much luckier when I'm completely nude." And with that,
she stripped from the neck down, rolled the dice and with a broad Irish brogue yelled, "Come on,
baby, Mama needs new clothes!"

As the dice came to a stop, she jumped up and down and squealed... "Yes! Yes! I won, I won!"

She hugged each of the dealers, picked up her winnings and her clothes and quickly departed.

The dealers stared at each other dumbfounded. 

Finally, one of them asked,"What did she roll?" The other answered, "I don't know - I thought you
were watching."

MORAL OF THE STORY

Not all Irish are drunks, not all blondes are dumb..... 
But all men...Are men!

Global Facts About Sex
At any given moment:
FACT: 79,000,000 people are having sex - right now.
FACT: 58,000,000 are kissing.
FACT: 37,000,000 are relaxing after having sex.
FACT: 1 old person is reading emails.

You hang in there, sunshine.

An attractive blonde from Cork arrived at the casino. She seemed a little intoxicated announced she
was to bet twenty thousand dollars on a single roll of the dice.

She said, "I hope you don't mind, but I feel much luckier when I'm completely nude." And with that,
she stripped from the neck down, rolled the dice and with a broad Irish brogue yelled, "Come on,
baby, Mama needs new clothes!"

As the dice came to a stop, she jumped up and down and squealed... "Yes! Yes! I won, I won!"

She hugged each of the dealers, picked up her winnings and her clothes and quickly departed.

The dealers stared at each other dumbfounded. 

Finally, one of them asked,"What did she roll?" The other answered, "I don't know - I thought you
were watching."

MORAL OF THE STORY

Not all Irish are drunks, not all blondes are dumb..... 
But all men...Are men!

Global Facts About Sex
At any given moment:
FACT: 79,000,000 people are having sex - right now.
FACT: 58,000,000 are kissing.
FACT: 37,000,000 are relaxing after having sex.
FACT: 1 old person is reading emails.

You hang in there, sunshine.


----------



## dewetha (Jan 20, 2014)

damn. I'm that 1 guy :(


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 20, 2014)

LOL... that's funny!


----------



## magslam (Jan 26, 2014)

Well, I am too.


----------

